# Wich antivirus is the best and available in ports



## wayward (Nov 14, 2010)

I'am struggling with this for a few years, what is the best anti-virus for FreeBSD (I use 8/1 at this moment).

I tried clam-av and find that is just not the one for me.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 14, 2010)

AFAIK it's the only open source anti-virus.


----------

